# St. Peter's Seminary, Cardross sept '17



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 28, 2017)

St. Peter’s Seminary, Cardross



A little history…


Following a fire in 1946 destroying the Roman Catholic St. Peters’s Seminary in Bearsden near Glasgow this site in Kilmahew woodlands was chosen many years later for the home of the new St. Peters’s seminary. Building begun in 1961 and was completed by 1966 and was designed by the architects Gillespie, Kidd and Coia in a concrete mix of Modernist and Brutalist styles. By the time they were completed the priesthood was already in decline so the buildings sadly never reached their full potential. The structures were constantly dogged with maintenance issues and reoccurring problems of water penetration which the architects and the owners blamed each other for.


It is one of only 42 post-war buildings in Scotland listed at Category A, which is the highest level of protection for a building of “special architectural or historic interest”. During the 1980’s the buildings religious uses ceased and the site became the home of a drug rehabilitation unit, but due to the ongoing maintenance problems the buildings became derelict in the late 80’s.


The site has suffered from much vandalism and fires over its years of abandonment, with all the glass and wooden structures completely ruined. Film makers and artists have used the space for various art installations and in 2008 it was added to the list in the World’s Monuments Fund’s 100 Most Endangered Sites. In 2016 the whole area underwent a professional clean up as an environmental arts group the NVA presented a sell out light and sound event for the public. The site has received offers of financial help from a grant from the Scottish Arts Council and possible redevelopment proposals from Urban Splash, but sadly the latter pulled out due to viability concerns. 


I don’t know what the future holds for this strange and unique site. It appears that there are architectural groups that appreciate its presence yet its future still remains uncertain. I hope the place isn’t demolished as rumor suggests as I really enjoyed looking around its bazaar skeletal remains, despite getting drenched for the third time that day and having dry out in yet another mc ds



So on with a few pics... 






_MG_8552 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





_MG_8525 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8499 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8433 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8408 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8363 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8360 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Individual prayer chapels at the rear wall




_MG_8355 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8311 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

It just felt bazar being in some parts and difficult to imagine what it was like when it was in use, I love it!




_MG_8469 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



_MG_8502 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

One of the individual prayer chapels




_MG_8565 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



_MG_8572 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8614 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

We’ll have no mentioning of a multistory car park




_MG_8661 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr 



_MG_8695 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8707 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8731 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8747 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8766 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8772 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

The 5 tall prayer chambers




_MG_8798 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8820 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Tops of the prayer chambers




_MG_8828 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_8856 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Thanks for lookin folks, hope you enjoyed having a little peek around this strange and unusual place as it definitely made me smile.

Scotland deservers to keep some of its surreal oddities, no matter how misunderstood they may appear, if they make you scratch your head with wonder or simply ask “why?” then surely that has to be good thing??...I mean they have funded and retained Nicola Sturgeon so I’m hoping this more aesthetically pleasing and far more useful relic also gets a fair chance


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a great set pv.its a real unusual place.my girlfriend has been twice for an explore and once for the light show.it always rains in Scotland ha ha


----------



## HughieD (Sep 29, 2017)

Stunning set. Really enjoyed that bit of concrete porn...


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2017)

Beautifully captured PV, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Sep 29, 2017)

Great set of pics and good research, loved it PV, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Sep 29, 2017)

Totally amazing! Pic 19 is just wow! An excellent report prettyvacant


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice photographs but this place is getting worse for wear. Looks like there seems to be more graffiti.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 29, 2017)

I am so happy you took a punt on this place even though I said don't bother! Really great pics, loved it. Might swing past for old times sake when I am up soon. Got some great memories from holding the free party there. Cant believe that was nearly 10 years ago. :/ I will look for those pics for you. Great report, I look forward to the rest from your last min trip!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 2, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> I am so happy you took a punt on this place even though I said don't bother! Really great pics, loved it. Might swing past for old times sake when I am up soon. Got some great memories from holding the free party there. Cant believe that was nearly 10 years ago. :/ I will look for those pics for you. Great report, I look forward to the rest from your last min trip!



Cheers Brewtal! Yeah I'd love to see any pics you manage to find 

Oh for any further comments on my trip to Scotland I will need to refer to you as Sweaty purely outs respect


----------



## Ferox (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice one mate. Good to see this place again. And good to see it's explorable again


----------



## Malenis (Nov 3, 2017)

Top photos


----------

